# cle usb sur un ipad



## valebl (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour noël, je compte acheter un ipad à ma grand-mère. Mais elle a impérativement besoin d'un port usb. J'ai découvert qu'il y avait un adaptateur qui normalement sert pr l'appareil photo, qui en fait peut servir pr beaucoup de choses. D'ou ma question : est ce que l' adapteur usb permet de brancher une clé usb. Ma grand mère n'y connait absolument rien en informatique. Donc, il faudrait que se soit aussi simple que de brancher une cle usb sur un PC (pas de jailbreak ou d'appli, ou autres manipulations compliquées).


D'avance merci


----------



## chti (27 Novembre 2011)

Ici, je suis étonnée de voir l'intérêt de maman, 89 ans, pour l'ipad, alors que l'ordi l'a toujours laissée indifférente.Je lui ai fait essayer, et cela semble pouvoir se poursuivre, simplement pour utiliser face Time, les livres et les jeux...
Pour donner une idée, je vais devoir revendre le Tél mobile pour senior acheté à son intention : elle n'y arrive pas (alzheimer).
L'ipad va peut-être nous aider à communiquer, et la fonction rappels sera peut-être utile aussi....La difficulté de l'ordi, c'est qu'il faut coordonner l'utilisation de plusieurs outils, alors que les gestes deviennent moins précis, plus lents, et la coordination plus colpliquée, il me semble.


----------



## CBi (28 Novembre 2011)

J'avoue avoir du mal à comprendre pourquoi ta grand-mère, qui "n'y connaît absolument rien en informatique" "a impérativement besoin d'un port USB".

Elle est férue d'électronique et veut contrôler le système de domotique de sa maison via ce port ? 

Explique mieux ce dont tu as besoin, on te dira comment t'en passer.


----------



## Tosay (2 Décembre 2011)

Je ne comprend pas non plus l'intérêt de la clé USB....

Surtout qu'en général, les personnes âgées n'ont pas vraiment besoin de mémoire (mouahahah...)

Mais je pense comme toi qu'un iPad lui sera plus facile à prendre en main qu'un ordi. Pas besoin de souris, de clavier, de tour.... toucher directement l'application qu'elle veut lancer...


----------

